# Saw My Breeder Today...Look What I Got



## rcj1095

for my friend Phyllis. The client/friend that I have devoted the last two weeks of my life finding her "perfect" pup for her. I picked her up today and I'm hand delivering her Sunday along with her playpen, treats, food, carrier, bed, etc. etc. I not only found her the dog but all the goodies to go with it. Thank god it was on her dollar. LOL. I had to share these with you guys. She's so sweet. She's 3 months old, weighs 1-1/2 lbs. and is just a doll!!! She loves to play but isn't quite as spunky as crazy "Chloe". 

Had to add this pic of her first thing this am. Could you die????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????











































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










































Today was the only day I could get her and I really didn't think twice about bringing her home for 2 days. The kids understand she's going to Aunty Phyllis. My hub is the problem. He's already in love and stayed home sick today and bonded with her all day. She is so stinkin sweet. Why did I do this? Now I have to deal with him. She IS going to Aunty Phyllis's house on Sunday! Period!


----------



## Brodysmom

oh my gosh, she's BEAUTIFUL!!! When I get ready to get another baby I'm going to have you hand pick one out for me.  You have beautiful taste! I love every single one of your pups and this one is a winner as well. What's her name? Your hubby is so dear to love on that baby all day. And your daughters are beautiful, as usual!


----------



## Georgia24

oooooommmmmmgggggg she is sooooo cute!!!!! one of these days when i come home with another puppy- i will direct my boyfriend to this forum and say... "its all their fault!"


----------



## Mandy

Awww robin what a cutie you picked im sure your friend will be over the moon with it i know i would if it was meee
im sooo having puppy fever right now x


----------



## rcj1095

Brodysmom said:


> oh my gosh, she's BEAUTIFUL!!! When I get ready to get another baby I'm going to have you hand pick one out for me.  You have beautiful taste! I love every single one of your pups and this one is a winner as well. What's her name? Your hubby is so dear to love on that baby all day. And your daughters are beautiful, as usual!


I'm your girl. I've done this like 5 times already but never brought one home. Big mistake. She wanted a baby girl, no more than 3 - 3-1/2 pds. full grown that isn't too hyper and loves to love. Voila. We are calling her Sophie until Sunday when Phyllis will pick her name out. I had it down to 2 pups and had to go with Jenn, my trusted breeder. She is the best. Been doing this 18 years. Her brother was twice her size and had long hair.


----------



## rcj1095

Georgia24 said:


> oooooommmmmmgggggg she is sooooo cute!!!!! one of these days when i come home with another puppy- i will direct my boyfriend to this forum and say... "its all their fault!"


I know. I would have never picked her out for me and I am in love. She is amazing and sweet and loving and already knows my smell and my voice. It just goes to show you that it's not always about the perfect look. She, I believe, will be a perfect pup. She has the exact temperament that I was so hoping Chloe would have. LOL. 


mazza lovin my chi's said:


> Awww robin what a cutie you picked im sure your friend will be over the moon with it i know i would if it was meee
> im sooo having puppy fever right now x


I know you are, let's find you a pup!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## N*T*M*4U

please no more puppies pictures....just kidding.....she's so beautiful!! good taste !!


----------



## rcj1095

Nana4u said:


> please no more puppies pictures....just kidding.....she's so beautiful!! good taste !!


I know. She fits right in with our family. Shares the playpen with Chloe. Coop and Coco have each other. It's crazy. The last thing I need is another dog. I'd like to take a vacation one day for god's sake.


----------



## N*T*M*4U

rcj1095 said:


> I know. She fits right in with our family. Shares the playpen with Chloe. Coop and Coco have each other. It's crazy. The last thing I need is another dog. I'd like to take a vacation one day for god's sake.


tell me about it....vacation vacation!!


----------



## rcj1095

Nana4u said:


> tell me about it....vacation vacation!!


Do you think we are going to be those old ladies one day with a house full of dogs??? I think I am already. People already think I'm crazy!!!


----------



## Georgia24

rcj1095 said:


> Do you think we are going to be those old ladies one day with a house full of dogs??? I think I am already. People already think I'm crazy!!!


I hope I am! I always say that I want to be covered in Chihuahuas! Who needs a blanket?


----------



## rcj1095

Georgia24 said:


> I hope I am! I always say that I want to be covered in Chihuahuas! Who needs a blanket?


Oh, that makes me feel better. LOL. I am covered in them right now, 3 of them to be exact and Coop is by my feet. Pure bliss!


----------



## barefoot

Oh how can you bare it? If you like I can help you resist her by coming and getting her. I am in Ohio too, it wouldn't take me long to drive over.


----------



## Kristin

Awww she's so bitty!!


----------



## Kioana

lol I LOVE HER TOO~

hmmm lets say that you got "sick" :coolwinkn sunday , she COULD go to aunt phyllis on Monday 

i JUST say'n if this happen


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's

She is beautiful! That is so sweet of you to get all the goodies to go along with the chi baby. I bet you had so much fun shopping for puppy stuff. That is one of my favorite things to do.
I just love her white mittens. What a lucky client. 
Any names picked out yet?


----------



## pigeonsheep

looks like the cat and dog will be missing her too!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's

rcj1095 said:


> Do you think we are going to be those old ladies one day with a house full of dogs??? I think I am already. People already think I'm crazy!!!


Thats hilarious! My husband always teases me saying instead of me being the neighborhood cat lady I'm going to be the old crazy chi lady. Lol.


----------



## Kioana

momof4chi's said:


> Thats hilarious! My husband always teases me saying instead of me being the neighborhood cat lady I'm going to be the old crazy chi lady. Lol.


 
OMG my firend and cousin said that too!

My cousin said i'm going to be the old lady on animal cops, UGH i hope when i get older i will be able to put aside my love for them and not get over my head. they just grow on you


----------



## Ciarra

There is no way I could part with her....she is too darn cute. Your gonna have one hell of a time giving her up!


----------



## Rochelle

Oh My Gosh!! That's my Peekie!!
Ok, a look a like, but still. WOW!
Next time I consider getting a puppy, I'm sending you to find him.
Good Job!


----------



## sakyurek

Omg you have really adorable taste I love all your dogs.


----------



## jeanie brown

Omg she is the one i want she is so beautiful im gonna look for one just like her . Love her colour but those eyes oh gosh im on a mission to find her twin


----------



## Rosiesmum

Just adorable, wishing her a long and happy life withyour friend...if she gets there!

Barbara x


----------



## rcj1095

Okay, huge mistake to bring her home. What in the heck was I thinking??? She is precious. We are all in love. Her personality is just exactly perfect. Hmmm. Aunt Phyllis doesn't know which one I got. It was between two of them... Aaaaagggghhhhhh. I'm taking her over today cuz one more night and I don't think she would go anywhere. I'm not usually like this. I've done this before several times. Maybe being at Bambi's breeder's house and seeing Bam's mom and all. I don't know but this little girl is freakin perfect.


----------



## guest185

OH ROBIN!!!!! keep her PLEASE!!!! She is too much. You're so brave! Honestly - she is amazing.

I've done this once before - I brought a bitch back to my house to give to a friend. She was only with me for like 30 minutes but I cried my eyes out so hard when she went. I felt like my heart had been ripped out. She was so calm and loving and I broke down - never again!! lol


----------



## rcj1095

*Julie* said:


> OH ROBIN!!!!! keep her PLEASE!!!! She is too much. You're so brave! Honestly - she is amazing.
> 
> I've done this once before - I brought a bitch back to my house to give to a friend. She was only with me for like 30 minutes but I cried my eyes out so hard when she went. I felt like my heart had been ripped out. She was so calm and loving and I broke down - never again!! lol


Andrew just said to me "Robin, she's going to be so bored and lonely over there. No pups, no kids". Why did I do this? I am never like this Julie. What's wrong with me?


----------



## guest185

rcj1095 said:


> Andrew just said to me "Robin, she's going to be so bored and lonely over there. No pups, no kids". Why did I do this? I am never like this Julie. What's wrong with me?


Maybe she just struck a cord with you? Or it's because she's young and it feels right to have her around with Chloe?

Oh, I don't want to add to the frustration - you know in your heart what is right and what you should do - and shame on Andrew!

....but.....maybe he just sees it too?


aaaaaah i'm tormented with you!!! xx


----------



## rcj1095

*Julie* said:


> Maybe she just struck a cord with you? Or it's because she's young and it feels right to have her around with Chloe?
> 
> Oh, I don't want to add to the frustration - you know in your heart what is right and what you should do - and shame on Andrew!
> 
> ....but.....maybe he just sees it too?
> 
> 
> aaaaaah i'm tormented with you!!! xx


Phyllis has a wedding and reception all day today so I'm not taking her over. She doesn't even know we have her yet. Phyllis is kind of different and she's not like me. She'll be a good mom, but... Aaaaggghhh. I have totally done this to myself, you know? I've kept all kinds of dogs and done this before and never been tempted before. EVER!!! Oh, maybe I'll get over this today. I got her a great deal on her also.


----------



## guest185

rcj1095 said:


> Phyllis has a wedding and reception all day today so I'm not taking her over. She doesn't even know we have her yet. Phyllis is kind of different and she's not like me. She'll be a good mom, but... Aaaaggghhh. I have totally done this to myself, you know? I've kept all kinds of dogs and done this before and never been tempted before. EVER!!! Oh, maybe I'll get over this today. I got her a great deal on her also.


Well whatever you do will be the right thing! She is just so.............:foxes15:damn wonderful!


----------



## rcj1095

Check her out. This was first thing this am.


----------



## guest185

Robin...seriously you're killing me! How are you doing this?????!!!!!!!!


----------



## rcj1095

Not very well, obviously...


----------



## Harley's Mom

Ok, so here's my opinion...your hubby is on board, your kids are on board, you are obviously able to get Phyllis another pup...and...what's so hard about this decision?

I think that between you, me and the other members of chi-ppl we will all grow old and become the crazy neighbourhood chi ladies/gentlemen. I don't have a problem with that - do you?!


----------



## Harley's Mom

BTW, I could always take her off your hands if you wish!


----------



## rcj1095

When is enough enough???


----------



## Harley's Mom

It's never enough! No seriously - enough is when you can't afford to keep them in a lifestyle that you want for them. That's when enough is enough.


----------



## rcj1095

Harley's Mom said:


> It's never enough! No seriously - enough is when you can't afford to keep them in a lifestyle that you want for them. That's when enough is enough.


Good answer. Phyllis has way more money than us. She would be spoiled rotten. I'm worried about her size. Phyllis is older. Oh jeez, I think I'm just making excuses now. I'll keep ya posted. I love my chi girlfriends!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chico's Mum

I was going to say that your husband seems in love with her in the pics. lol 

And damn I agree keep her please.  I mean how can't you not. look at that little face.


----------



## Harley's Mom

Only you know what is right for you and your family. Somethings are just meant to be.

BTW, once you name them, they are yours. Just so you know.


----------



## Chico's Mum

lol now if thats true than you have to keep her now. 

Robin were not helping you are we? This must be hard. But give your friend another and keep her with you please. For your husband,kids. And most importantly us.


----------



## Harley's Mom

Good one Fadhila - guilt. It's a strong method! I like it!!


----------



## Brodysmom

ha ha! This thread is so fun!! Robin, she is absolutely adorable!! She seems like she is fitting in with your family so well. You have the means to keep her and boy, she probably would be bored over at Phyllis' house. LOL! 

But just so I won't feel guilty later... here's the voice of reason to think on.... Taking 3 dogs on vacation is hard, but you could do it. Can you take 4? If not, then boarding them is expensive, not to mention how much you will miss them when you are gone. Vet bills.... we know that the first year is the most expensive with shots and spaying. Factor in the vet bills that will come into your budget. The age thing... these babies are all under a year. Coco is the oldest, right? So you have 3 dogs under a year. I know they live a long time (or if we are LUCKY they do), but it's possible that they will all get old around the same time and then you will have 4 old dogs to care for. I only throw this out because Molly and Piper grew old and died so close together and it about killed me. 

If you can rationalize through all these scenarios and think she's right for you and your family, then go for it!! But do it with your head as well as your heart. 

You know we love ya!

Brodysmom
Tracy


----------



## rcj1095

Brodysmom said:


> ha ha! This thread is so fun!! Robin, she is absolutely adorable!! She seems like she is fitting in with your family so well. You have the means to keep her and boy, she probably would be bored over at Phyllis' house. LOL!
> 
> But just so I won't feel guilty later... here's the voice of reason to think on.... Taking 3 dogs on vacation is hard, but you could do it. Can you take 4? If not, then boarding them is expensive, not to mention how much you will miss them when you are gone. Vet bills.... we know that the first year is the most expensive with shots and spaying. Factor in the vet bills that will come into your budget. The age thing... these babies are all under a year. Coco is the oldest, right? So you have 3 dogs under a year. I know they live a long time (or if we are LUCKY they do), but it's possible that they will all get old around the same time and then you will have 3 old dogs to care for. I only throw this out because Molly and Piper grew old and died so close together and it about killed me.
> 
> If you can rationalize through all these scenarios and think she's right for you and your family, then go for it!! But do it with your head as well as your heart.
> 
> You know we love ya!
> 
> Brodysmom
> Tracy


Oh Tracy,

Thank you so much. I love the voice of reason. I am a pretty level headed person. I have the ability to think with my head most times. I am totally weighing all the pros and cons to this. Coco is 2 years, Cooper is almost 7 months and Chloe is 4-1/2 months. That's 3 dogs under 2 years old. I totally understand what you are saying. I'm going to be really strong here cuz I know I'll get to see her if Phyllis has her. I'll watch her and stuff when Phyllis is gone. That's still my plan. I will let you all know if it changes... Thank you for your good words. It's so easy to get caught up in "puppy fever". Love you.


----------



## guest185

I think enough is enough when you head takes over your heart  x


----------



## rcj1095

That's true. The one of her in her dog bowl is killing me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My heart is fighting so bad with my head. I wonder who's going to win.........


----------



## guest185

Thinking of you...this really must be awful for you xxxx


----------



## rcj1095

*Julie* said:


> Thinking of you...this really must be awful for you xxxx


Thanks so much. I'm so glad I have you girls. At least it's a happy decision and not a sad one... I like these a lot better.


----------



## Georgia24

Okay I have missed a lot!! I was wondering when you were going to post, "I HAVE TO KEEP HER!" lol she is just tooooo cute and seems to really love you guys already. Maybe you should think about Sophie, won't she be sad?? She clearly has bonded with your family..... is this working?! HAHA we are all so terrible on here. She is just precious, I'd hate to see her go.


----------



## rcj1095

I'm not sure, what do you guys think??? Are Chloe and Sophie bonding??? LOL. 










Chloe's gettin to be quite a chunk, isn't she??? I just love the puppy bellies. AAAAAGGGGGHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## Harley's Mom

Oh, Robin, I don't know. I think Chloe and Sophie HATE each other!!! LOL! Looks like salt and pepper! They just go together. So any decision yet?


----------



## rcj1095

Harley's Mom said:


> Oh, Robin, I don't know. I think Chloe and Sophie HATE each other!!! LOL! Looks like salt and pepper! They just go together. So any decision yet?


Nope, staying strong. I have all Aunty Phyllis's things together and am just waiting for a sign. I'm talking a big game though. Like sayin, well girls she'll be gone tomorrow but we'll see her again soon. Phyllis has the funds, the set up and is waiting for a pup. I think something will happen in my stomach by tom morning to know what we have to do. I'm kinda waiting for hub to take a stand. He's thinkin with his head also. Tryin to. I'm going to grill a big fat steak with mushrooms, a baked potato with sour cream and cheese and a salad with homeade ranch dressing, along with a nice cool glass of white wine for dinner and enjoy my time with her. Something will happen to really tell me, right???


----------



## guest185

Well it depends what you want to read into....there are at LEAST 30 people from different corners of the world that think Sophie needs Chloe......




i'm sorry! not helping now am I? I tried earlier....


----------



## Brodysmom

That picture is PRECIOUS!!! Oh my. She is so stinkin cute. She and Chloe would grow up together and be such good friends.  BFF's! 

Did the breeder have anybody else she could place with Phyllis? Was that the only puppy she had? I know. I'm not making it any easier. 

Brodysmom


----------



## TLI

Keep her! Oh wait, I was supposed to say first, Robin, she's gorgeous, you did such a wonderful job picking her out for your friend. Okay, now back to what I was saying.....KEEP HER! :lol: 

When is Chloe and Sophie's BD's?


----------



## guest185

This is another thought...and it's a difficult one. But if Sophie could talk I know exactly what she would say....or ask for....


----------



## guest185

Oh my goodness - sorry Robin, not helping at all now. But i'm going crazy with you xxx


----------



## huskyluv

Oh man she is just about the cutest thing ever! Her white feet are adorable! I don't know how you can give her up!


----------



## rcj1095

Ohhhhhhh you guys. I really messed this one up. Why oh why didn't I just wait??? Friday was convenient for me and I didn't think two days would really matter. I have done this before for god's sake. She is so sweet. She is half as active as Chloe (which is good). She is going potty so beautifully. Oh, why did I do this??? You guys are right also, it's kinda unfair to her but I know that with enough time, she would adjust anywhere. Yes, Tracy, I can get her another pup with no problem. There's a darling one in TN all ready. Her breeder loves me, we've already talked. She can ship her Monday, if we want her. I made a choice and went with Jenn, cuz she's local and I love and trust her. I do have a back up plan but I'm trying to be sensible. :foxes15:


----------



## TLI

Robin, when are the two babies Birthday's?


----------



## rcj1095

TLI said:


> Robin, when are the two babies Birthday's?


Chloe's is January 9, 2009 and Sophie's is March 1, 2009. Tell me something girl!!!


----------



## N*T*M*4U

vacation? vacation?..LOL....


----------



## Rosiesmum

Just a thought Robin, does Phyllis know anything about the puppy? Does she know you have her with you?

Obviously if she does, that puts a differrent slant on things, but if she doesn't, well 

Barbara x


----------



## pompom

Awe she is precious! Keep her!


----------



## rcj1095

Rosiesmum said:


> Just a thought Robin, does Phyllis know anything about the puppy? Does she know you have her with you?
> 
> Obviously if she does, that puts a differrent slant on things, but if she doesn't, well
> 
> Barbara x


No she doesn't. Because Phyllis asks a million questions and never remembers, I figured I would just go over and be done with it. She knows nothing except this week I am hand delivering her a puppy. Why aren't I telling her??? That would seal the deal. Maybe I did that on purpose but I really just wanted to wait.


----------



## Rosiesmum

rcj1095 said:


> No she doesn't. Because Phyllis asks a million questions and never remembers, I figured I would just go over and be done with it. She knows nothing except this week I am hand delivering her a puppy. Why aren't I telling her??? That would seal the deal. Maybe I did that on purpose but I really just wanted to wait.


Yep, the fact that you haven't told her speaks volumes you little tinker 

I can imagine how hard it is, you've been thrugh a lot recently too. I'd just say try and find a balance here between your heart and your head 

Barbara x


----------



## rcj1095

Rosiesmum said:


> Yep, the fact that you haven't told her speaks volumes you little tinker
> 
> I can imagine how hard it is, you've been thrugh a lot recently too. I'd just say try and find a balance here between your heart and your head
> 
> Barbara x


You're so right. On the way home, I started to dial her number and I put my phone down. Why??? I'm not puppy broody. I have 2 pups. I've really never been this way. I know my limit and I believe in moderation. When I was at Jenn's, this little one just kept coming over and wouldn't even let her brother near me. It reminded me so much of Bam. Maybe I've had an agenda this whole time, but I really didn't think so. Something can't bring me to tell her that I have her. I'm looking for that balance right now and thank you for being honest and your kind thoughts and words.


----------



## Rosiesmum

For what it is worth Robin, I'd suggest you don't ring her until you are 100% sure that you are not going to keep her. Perhaps over the weekend you'll have a defining moment when you will just "know" what you want to do.

The only downside is that the longer you have her with you, the harder it may be?

Some owners do well with multiple dogs and a busy doggy household. I prefer to keep to a couple or three at the very most for practical reasons and to ensure they get a great lifestyle and can be with us as much as possible.
It's easy with the very best of intention to slip over that line and I've seen many very genuine animal loving people do it...

Thinking of the long term implications might help you come to a decision. It's easy for people to say "Keep her etc etc" but it is you and your family who will be her caregivers for the rest of her life....and that as you, as much as anyone here knows....is a big responsibility and commitment 

Barbara x


----------



## jeanie brown

rcj1095 said:


> oh, that makes me feel better. Lol. I am covered in them right now, 3 of them to be exact and coop is by my feet. Pure bliss!


 lucky robin


----------



## jeanie brown

Oh oh look at her with your family shes home isent she


----------



## jeanie brown

If you find another one either make it butt ugly or dont show us


----------



## jeanie brown

I really wanna see her grow .. Moneys not everything she will have real love with you . Sorry i cant make it easier i dont wanna part with the idea of no more pictures of her but i def am going to find one that is the image of her .


----------



## Brodysmom

One other thing to consider.... does your city/county have a limit on how many dogs you can have? Here it is 3. So if I had more than 3 and someone reported me, I could be forced to give one up. that would be an impossible situation! So check your city and county laws just to be on the safe side. Although truly, I don't think its fair, if you could have 3 mastiffs or 3 chihuahua's. Give me a break! But such is the law.


----------



## rcj1095

OUrs is four. I think I know what I need to do. Thank you for all for everything. I love you all.


----------



## Brodysmom

Awwwwww.... are you giving her up? We are all attached to her now. Our little Sophie.


----------



## rcj1095

I think I need to Tracy. If, for any reason, it doesn't work out, I know I can get her back. I'll still be her godmother. LOL.


----------



## TLI

rcj1095 said:


> Chloe's is January 9, 2009 and Sophie's is March 1, 2009. Tell me something girl!!!


So that puts them right at 2 months apart. I'm sure they'd have a very special bond being so close in age and growing up together. Not to mention that they can go through the puppy stage together. That way Coco and Coop get a lil rest from the babies. :lol:


----------



## rcj1095

TLI said:


> So that puts them right at 2 months apart. I'm sure they'd have a very special bond being so close in age and growing up together. Not to mention that they can go through the puppy stage together. That way Coco and Coop get a lil rest from the babies. :lol:


Makes perfect sense. They are so cute together. Who knows??????????????


----------



## Brodysmom

rcj1095 said:


> I think I need to Tracy. If, for any reason, it doesn't work out, I know I can get her back. I'll still be her godmother. LOL.


Robin, I know you have wrestled with this. But you have to do what is right for you! We are selfish here and want to keep her in the family.  But you are right, you are her godmother, so I expect we'll still get to watch her grow up. It's so easy to get attached to them. Even by pictures. I can't imagine how I'd feel if she was in my arms. Would be so hard to give her up. But I'm sure that Phyllis will give her a great home and she will be the center of attention! I'm sure she'll be spoiled!! 

Brodysmom


----------



## avbjessup

I've read this whole thread with anticipation, not really knowing which way I hoped it would turn out. Robin, you really can't go wrong with either decision because I know foremost you want what is best for the puppy. She will have a wonderful life either way. I think you've already made your decision and it will be/is the right one. She is a darling and I think that combined with the emotion of thinking about Bambi so much this week is contributing to your "confusion". I will be waiting with bated breath to hear the final answer! And if she does go to Phyllis, you should make sure she joins Chi-ppl!!! Love you girl!


----------



## Kioana

rcj1095 said:


> When is enough enough???


NOW you see how i got to my number:coolwink:


----------



## rcj1095

Brodysmom said:


> Robin, I know you have wrestled with this. But you have to do what is right for you! We are selfish here and want to keep her in the family.  But you are right, you are her godmother, so I expect we'll still get to watch her grow up. It's so easy to get attached to them. Even by pictures. I can't imagine how I'd feel if she was in my arms. Would be so hard to give her up. But I'm sure that Phyllis will give her a great home and she will be the center of attention! I'm sure she'll be spoiled!!
> 
> Brodysmom


By tomorrow morning, I will know what I have to do. It's 50/50 right now. Part of me is like, she fits in too well. Jenn told me she'll take her to her vet for shots and spay and get her breeder discount. The other part of me says I have three other dogs that need me and there's a good chance this won't work out with Phyllis anyway and I'll have her back.


avbjessup said:


> I've read this whole thread with anticipation, not really knowing which way I hoped it would turn out. Robin, you really can't go wrong with either decision because I know foremost you want what is best for the puppy. She will have a wonderful life either way. I think you've already made your decision and it will be/is the right one. She is a darling and I think that combined with the emotion of thinking about Bambi so much this week is contributing to your "confusion". I will be waiting with bated breath to hear the final answer! And if she does go to Phyllis, you should make sure she joins Chi-ppl!!! Love you girl!


Oh Ann, thank you. I'm worried cuz now I'm so attached and Phyllis is so forgetful sometimes and I know she'll love a pup but the control freak in me now tells me that it won't be good enough. It's a real struggle to be inside of my mind. I have totally done this to myself and by tomorrow morning, I will have closure and know what will happen. I think Phyllis can handle it but she's almost 70 and this one is smaller than I thought and, and, and, and, and...  I so appreciate your support and I'm very needy today, huh? I think you're right about the Bambi thing. I held her Mom and this one kept hopping over to me just like you know who. Her personality is so much like Bam's. Reserved but friendly. I'm just being ridiculously controlling and it'll all work out. Love you.


Kioana said:


> NOW you see how i got to my number:coolwink:


I sure do girl. I totally understand!!!


----------



## Brodysmom

Well, we'll be on pins and needles waiting to see what you decide!!! Shoot, Phyllis might step on her, she's so little!


----------



## Ciarra

If I was you, I wouldnt be able to give her up. I get attached to easy, thats why hubby doesnt like me visiting my other breeder friends....because I always end up coming home with one. He complains in the beginning but then he is as hooked as I am. She is so darn cute, and sadly there is no way in hell I can say no or let go of a chihuahua puppy. So Im so glad im not in your shoes, because I couldnt make the choice...I would be like we have a new memeber of the family! Good Luck!


----------



## avbjessup

Sometimes it is easier to make a decision when you see things in black and white, so maybe you should make a "pros and cons" list and see if the choice becomes clear. Maybe Phyllis needs a dog not a puppy? When I went to visit my parents in December my mom and I rescued a 2-3 year old chi/boston mix for her. My mom, the rescue foster mom and I were a little concerned because my mom is 88 (will be 89 in less than a month). Happy needs phenobarb 2x a day and he wasn't very potty trained. He was still an intact male when he was surrendered to a kill shelter! Anyway, I call my mom everyday now to make sure she gives him his daily meds, his Frontline and his heartworm meds. She has gotten pretty frustrated with the potty training - she hadn't had to housetrain a dog in probably 30 years! He still has accidents but they are making great progress. I too was worried about him being a smaller dog (10lbs) and them not seeing him. My mom was carrying laundry the other day and all of a sudden he was under foot. She avoided stepping on him but fell in the process and broke her tailbone! Maybe Phyllis can help you make the decision - maybe she would be more comfortable with a larger puppy? Was she opposed to a little more grown up dog? Sorry this is a little long and circular in reason. Make your list and I'll bet you the choice will be obvious!! I'm thinking all kinds of positive thoughts for you and your family!!! Lily sends puppy kisses your way!


----------



## rcj1095

Brodysmom said:


> Well, we'll be on pins and needles waiting to see what you decide!!! Shoot, Phyllis might step on her, she's so little!


Oh my god, that's exactly what Andrew says. LOL. He's so worried. I got myself into this mess. Maybe she'd be fine. What will tomorrow bring...


----------



## avbjessup

Ok, this is weird, I just got a strong "feeling" that you should keep her. This doesn't happen to me very often and even though I feel really close to you because of the Bambi-Lily connection, I don't know much about your family or your situation (I'm not talking money here). Just sharing my gut feeling. I guess I just really thought about it and I wouldn't be able to give her up if I had even the slightest real concern about the care she may receive due to her size and/or Phyllis' memory. As you know, we have to be ever vigilant with such a wee one! Hugs!!!


----------



## barefoot

I was thinking the same thing. Perhaps a dog might be better for Phyllis? I know that that first year of puppyhood can be pure bliss and pure torture at the same time. I am sure you have thought it through and you know Phyllis.
If she is a puppy person , Sophie will be soo spoiled. I have a friend with an only Chi and that little girl is the queen of her castle and loves every bit of it. I just bumped into them today and the QUEEN was riding in her stroller. She cares not one bit that she is an only Chi. I also know that my dog would be quite happy as an only dog. She likes her housemates but would be just as happy if they left. LOL 
I think it is those spoiled only children. What a life!


----------



## avbjessup

barefoot said:


> I also know that my dog would be quite happy as an only dog. She likes her housemates but would be just as happy if they left. LOL
> I think it is those spoiled only children. What a life!


I think each and every one of mine feel that way! They would love to have mommy and daddy all to themselves.


----------



## rcj1095

Such good words. Phyllis is one of those that wants things but doesn't always know what they involve. She was very good with her bassett hound, Rodney, who passed a few months ago. She sleeps in, gets her hair and nails done, takes lots of meds, but is a sweetheart. Her heart is gold. She wanted a "Chloe". Chloe would be fine with her. She's sturdy and spunky. This one is fine boned. Kinda like Bam but not as much. Kinda like Teresa's Chase. Not tiny, tiny but not big. She could end up being 4 pounds for all I know but right now she's small. I think you guys are right, and I tried to talk her into an adult but she wanted a "pup". I think another conversation is in order. In doing all this research for "her" pup, I think I've figured out that I'm not as comfortable as I thought I was. I got excited for her and love doing this, but now I'm a nervous wreck. These pups are my 7 day a week job. I leave occasionally to do nails for a few bucks. LOL. I am going to figure this all out. My mind is racing but it's going to be okay. Can't thank you girls enough. I'm so glad I have you.


----------



## avbjessup

rcj1095 said:


> She sleeps in, . . .


Well, THAT part of her life will be over if she gets a pup!!! My mom used to sleep in too, but Happy has put and end to that and he's not even a baby!


----------



## rcj1095

avbjessup said:


> Well, THAT part of her life will be over if she gets a pup!!! My mom used to sleep in too, but Happy has put and end to that and he's not even a baby!


Isn't that the truth??? Phyllis is a princess. She has a cleaning lady 3 times a week. She doesn't cook (they are kosher), she doesn't do laundry, etc. etc. but she loved her Rodney. He was groomed twice a month and got a massage in his house and all that. But he was a 50 lb. dog that stayed home. It'll be okay either way, huh?


----------



## Georgia24

so you wanted a sign right?????

What about the fact that you had to have her for two days?
You could have easily just picked her up, dropped her off and be done. The extra two days have given your decision... Go with your heart- always when it comes to puppies!  She obviously chose YOU!


----------



## avbjessup

rcj1095 said:


> It'll be okay either way, huh?


I firmly believe that whatever happens is what was supposed to happen, so yes it will be okay either way. It sounds like Phyllis has a wonderful life and can provide everything a furbaby would need. There is a HUGE difference between Rodney and this little one. I'm learning that more and more everyday myself and I knew what I was getting into!! What made Phyllis decide on a chi?



Georgia24 said:


> so you wanted a sign right?????
> 
> What about the fact that you had to have her for two days?
> You could have easily just picked her up, dropped her off and be done. The extra two days have given your decision... Go with your heart- always when it comes to puppies!  She obviously chose YOU!


I agree, she picked you Robin! Just like Kaz chose us. We had gone to the breeder with the idea of getting his brother, but Kaz chose us.


----------



## Brodysmom

I wonder if Phyllis knows what she's getting into. It's fun to admire your cute babies, but does she know the extra care that a tiny one requires? Even just the regular stuff like potty training may be a challenge for her to bend down, etc. since she's older. Also, as you know, there's sooooo much training with a new baby! Just general manners, house training, crate training, no biting of fingers, etc. New babies are a lot of work! I wonder if she is aware of that. Sure, everyone loves the babies, but go look at any shelter and you will see 5-6 mo. old puppies that people gave up on. That's got to be multiplied by these tiny, tiny puppies that require so much supervision. You know what it is, because you have raised them!  But does she?! 

Rodney sounds like a dear, but he was 50 pounds for heaven's sake. This pup is 1.5? Holy cow!! I just wonder if she's getting in over her head. 

We'll be waiting to see what you decide. You know we'll support you either way.


----------



## rcj1095

Good points guys. This is where I think I dropped the ball. Phyllis would love a pup but she could care less about good manners or anything like that. She picked a chi because of mine. I took this on cuz she's a good person and she loves animals. Do I think she can care for one the way we do??? No. She would love her but I think maybe even she would realize that this is over her head. I didn't give this enough thought. She could use a dog 6 months or older that has some weight on and is pad trained and all that. I don't think she'd purposely do anything wrong. Maybe I'm making excuses. I'm not usually wishy washy. The clock is ticking... 

Check out these latest pics...
She's not in without the cat's approval.








This is really good, what kind of ear is this?????????????????????????????








This long skinny dog is so nice. He shares and the white one doesn't.


----------



## Georgia24

I just love her Robin! I really do hope you keep her. If not.... we'll take her! you did say Jax needed a friend!  lol


----------



## rcj1095

Georgia24 said:


> I just love her Robin! I really do hope you keep her. If not.... we'll take her! you did say Jax needed a friend!  lol


You're so right. Hey, let's have a glass of wine tonight? Come up with an entertaining thread like you did last night.


----------



## Georgia24

haha that was too much fun! How can we top bully sticks???


----------



## rcj1095

Georgia24 said:


> haha that was too much fun! How can we top bully sticks???


We can't. That was too too much fun. I needed that.


----------



## N*T*M*4U

Robin...what r u doing?...so so....


----------



## rcj1095

I can talk myself in or out of anything but this little girl is a living doll. My hub and I are kinda freaked out about the no. 4 thing. Can we really have 4 dogs? It seems excessive for us? We keep bantering back and forth about it and neither one of us is pushing it. It's like we are waiting for one or the other to take a stand. What do you predict? If I give her up, it will happen by noon tomorrow.


----------



## Georgia24

rcj1095 said:


> What do you predict? If I give her up, it will happen by noon tomorrow.


........ you'll be sad.

Can I take the stand?? lol If it is too painful still tomorrow, don't do it! There shouldn't be any pressure- do the right thing and take whatever time you need. Just think of Sophie's well being, if you are really having second thoughts about her ability to care of her-- well I think that might be your answer right there! 

4 dogs...... AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## N*T*M*4U

rcj1095 said:


> I can talk myself in or out of anything but this little girl is a living doll. My hub and I are kinda freaked out about the no. 4 thing. Can we really have 4 dogs? It seems excessive for us? We keep bantering back and forth about it and neither one of us is pushing it. It's like we are waiting for one or the other to take a stand. What do you predict? If I give her up, it will happen by noon tomorrow.


you are good at searching for a good puppy....if you let her go (she's not that far from you anyway)..you can go see her any day......also if your friend can't handle her then you might have to take her back.......


----------



## rcj1095

Georgia24 said:


> ........ you'll be sad.
> 
> Can I take the stand?? lol If it is too painful still tomorrow, don't do it! There shouldn't be any pressure- do the right thing and take whatever time you need. Just think of Sophie's well being, if you are really having second thoughts about her ability to care of her-- well I think that might be your answer right there!
> 
> 4 dogs...... AWESOME!!!!!!


You're a sweetie. Jax needs a sibling too. It makes me feel better if I'm not the only crazy chi girl.


----------



## avbjessup

rcj1095 said:


> I can talk myself in or out of anything but this little girl is a living doll. My hub and I are kinda freaked out about the no. 4 thing. Can we really have 4 dogs? It seems excessive for us? We keep bantering back and forth about it and neither one of us is pushing it. It's like we are waiting for one or the other to take a stand. What do you predict? If I give her up, it will happen by noon tomorrow.


Don't freak out because 4 dogs sounds like a lot. If 4 are more than you can realistically care for that's one thing, but don't let a "number" freak you out.


----------



## Georgia24

avbjessup said:


> Don't freak out because 4 dogs sounds like a lot. If 4 are more than you can realistically care for that's one thing, but don't let a "number" freak you out.


well put.


----------



## rcj1095

ALL GOOD POINTS. I'll never pay for a therapist again!!! LOL. Moni, you are so right. I will still see her and get to watch her...just not quite the same.

It is just a number Ann, I know. Just trying to be sensible.

Won't you guys be glad when noon is here and we have closure on this???? AAAAAGGGGHHHH!!!

I just poured a glass of wine.


----------



## Georgia24

I'm searching for a bottle.... must be one around here somewhere..............


----------



## TLI

Robin, I wanted to pop in before I sign off to see how everything was going, and let you know I'm thinking about you guys. Do what your heart and head is telling you to do, and everything will work out.  I'll check in on you guys in the morning. Best wishes, sleep well, and lots of love and cuddles to you all. Give the new Princess a little kiss for us.


----------



## Rochelle

I was hoping this thread wouldn't end before I got my two cents in. I giggled right from the beginning, as I honestly feel she's a keeper. She picked you, you hung up that phone when trying to call Phyliss, you're alreading second guessing yourself wether Phyliss will be a good home for her, Your family, human Canine and feline love her, the photo with the two of them snuggling is the sure give away, and come on, who could let that baby go! LOL
My guess, she's home.
She's fit in already and her photos say it all. Sorry, I'm no help. I just think we'll be seeing alot more of her on here and I like that. 
I have 4 dogs, and Dargo's spirit in our home, making 5. 
No vaccations, hectic as anything, but it's a house full of love. Wouldn't have it any other way. Rochelle. xoxo

P.S. By the way, CONGRATULATIONS!! lol


----------



## rcj1095

TLI said:


> Robin, I wanted to pop in before I sign off to see how everything was going, and let you know I'm thinking about you guys. Do what your heart and head is telling you to do, and everything will work out.  I'll check in on you guys in the morning. Best wishes, sleep well, and lots of love and cuddles to you all. Give the new Princess a little kiss for us.


Missin you T. You must be busy. Thank you so much. She is so loved already. Love to you and your babies too. Kiss Chance for me. We need your good words on here, squeeze us in, K????????????????? XOXOXOXOXO


----------



## Ciarra

A number never met anything to me, since all my dogs are small. I wouldnt believe it myself that I have 7. It doesnt feel or seem it, intill I start counting heads. Now I believe it I had 7 Great Danes I would know, and so would my wallet!


----------



## rcj1095

Rochelle said:


> I was hoping this thread wouldn't end before I got my two cents in. I giggled right from the beginning, as I honestly feel she's a keeper. She picked you, you hung up that phone when trying to call Phyliss, you're alreading second guessing yourself wether Phyliss will be a good home for her, Your family, human Canine and feline love her, the photo with the two of them snuggling is the sure give away, and come on, who could let that baby go! LOL
> My guess, she's home.
> She's fit in already and her photos say it all. Sorry, I'm no help. I just think we'll be seeing alot more of her on here and I like that.
> I have 4 dogs, and Dargo's spirit in our home, making 5.
> No vaccations, hectic as anything, but it's a house full of love. Wouldn't have it any other way. Rochelle. xoxo


I wondered where you were. I love your two cents. I'm pretty happy at home as well. It's my safehaven. Everybody in my life knows I'm a homebody. I don't plan more than 1 thing a day, if that. If I work that day, forget it. Gotta be home. I know I'm odd but I'm at peace at home with my kids, babies and hub. If we do go away, I have lots of avenues for care. No need to kennel. Not saying I'm keeping her just saying we have options. Not lots of disposable income though. That's my main concern. Plenty of food, treats and fun but after what we went through with Bam, I'm a little scared to be honest. Have to be able to care for them. That's where my head comes in. We live a nice life but not a huge reserve, if you know what I mean. Thanks hun.


----------



## rcj1095

Ciarra said:


> A number never met anything to me, since all my dogs are small. I wouldnt believe it myself that I have 7. It doesnt feel or seem it, intill I start counting heads. Now I believe it I had 7 Great Danes I would know, and so would my wallet!


Yea, it's easier to justify the smaller ones, isn't it??? Less food, less poo, less everything. LOL.


----------



## rcj1095

Georgia24 said:


> I'm searching for a bottle.... must be one around here somewhere..............


I hate drinking alone... I felt tonight called for it. he.he.he.he.


----------



## TLI

rcj1095 said:


> Missin you T. You must be busy. Thank you so much. She is so loved already. Love to you and your babies too. Kiss Chance for me. We need your good words on here, squeeze us in, K????????????????? XOXOXOXOXO


I miss you guys too.  I am having such a hard time getting caught back up after Chance being so sick. But he is doing awesome now! His stomach looks much better, and he's really himself again. Now if I can just get everything done that I left undone for over a week. < sigh > 

I promise to pop in as much as I can. And as soon as I get everything done, I'll have my internet time back. 

I will leave you with these thoughts. Keeping her is not wrong in anyway. If it feels this right to your family, then it is right. Chloe will love having her as a playmate. With them being so close in age, you get all the training and everything done at once. Don't beat yourself up for one second for falling in love with her. This could have happened like this because it was meant too.  Tomorrow will have the answers. 

XOXOXOXOXO
~T


----------



## rcj1095

TLI said:


> I miss you guys too.  I am having such a hard time getting caught back up after Chance being so sick. But he is doing awesome now! His stomach looks much better, and he's really himself again. Now if I can just get everything done that I left undone for over a week. < sigh >
> 
> I promise to pop in as much as I can. And as soon as I get everything done, I'll have my internet time back.
> 
> I will leave you with these thoughts. Keeping her is not wrong in anyway. If it feels this right to your family, then it is right. Chloe will love having her as a playmate. With them being so close in age, you get all the training and everything done at once. Don't beat yourself up for one second for falling in love with her. This could have happened like this because it was meant too.  Tomorrow will have the answers.
> 
> XOXOXOXOXO
> 
> Thank you sweetie. Please post pics of Chance when you can. I know you are busy, just miss ya. I don't have a whole lot going on except softball with the girls which is daily. I really will know by tomorrow. Have to make a decision and go from there. Thanks again. Kiss your angels. I think of them all the time and you too.


----------



## avbjessup

Ciarra said:


> A number never met anything to me, since all my dogs are small. I wouldnt believe it myself that I have 7. It doesnt feel or seem it, intill I start counting heads. Now I believe it I had 7 Great Danes I would know, and so would my wallet!


Yep, one Kaz is like 50 Lily's. At least in size, food consumption and poop!


----------



## TLI

Robin, I'm exactly like you are. I'm happy and very content to be at home with my family. I don't desire to do anything different. I'm not aching to go on vacations and all of that. I waited a very long time to get my pups, and I knew I was ready for the responsibility at that point. So if I never see another vacation, who cares. I have my family, my loved ones, and my fur-babies. 

I wouldn't worry to much about the expense part. You have everything you need already. I'm sure she's healthy, so you should be fine. 

Now I gotta get going. I'll talk to you in the morning.


----------



## TLI

rcj1095 said:


> Thank you sweetie. Please post pics of Chance when you can. I know you are busy, just miss ya. I don't have a whole lot going on except softball with the girls which is daily. I really will know by tomorrow. Have to make a decision and go from there. Thanks again. Kiss your angels. I think of them all the time and you too.


I will.  We play softball too, and my Granbaby is playing baseball. I enjoy that so much, as I'm sure you do. 

XOXOXOXOXO

Night night.


----------



## Brodysmom

Robin if I get on here in the morning and find out you're giving her to Phyllis... I'm going to be SO DEPRESSED. LOL! Not trying to make you guilty, it's just that she seems such a good fit with your family! And she's just a darling!!! 

Who does have a lot of disposable income? Not me and probably not many of us right now with the economy the way it is. Isn't that what credit cards are for?! HA.

I think I'll go have a glass of wine too.  And I will talk to you tomorrow. Hopefully with a new little Sophie in your life for all of us to love.

Brodysmom


----------



## Harley's Mom

Darn it, I just wrote this really profound reply and the forum signed me out automatically....ARGH!!

In a nutshell I don't think Phyllis knows what she is in for with a puppy. I think that she would do better with an adult dog rather than a puppy. I don't think she can fully appreciate all that is involved with caring for a little wee pup. Will she remember to feed her, walk her, potty her, take her to vets appointment? As you well know, the little ones have a multitude of health problems - is she prepared for that? Is she prepared to have a chi around for 15-20 years given her health concerns?

Besides, Chloe, Kitty and the whole family have bonded with Sophie and she has bonded back. Chloe and Sophie sleep together in the same x-pen. They will grow up as BFF's. 4 really is just a number. I have 4 dogs and it really is no more work that 2 or even 3!!!!

I think that really, Sophie is much better to stay with you. I think that your rapport is good enough with Phyllis to recommend an adult dog or a slightly older puppy.

You want a sign...so says Lysa!!!!


----------



## Georgia24

LOL- guess if you want anyone to talk you out of this, this is the WRONG place!!


----------



## Rochelle

I consider two chihuahua's, one dog. They're SO small. 
I know what you mean about the expense. I don't make much but I keep a savings account just for the dogs. Also, some vets will offer discounts for a multi pet family. You'll know what to do, and what's best for your family and the pups. The anticipation is killing me. xoxo


----------



## rcj1095

Brodysmom said:


> Robin if I get on here in the morning and find out you're giving her to Phyllis... I'm going to be SO DEPRESSED. LOL! Not trying to make you guilty, it's just that she seems such a good fit with your family! And she's just a darling!!!
> 
> Who does have a lot of disposable income? Not me and probably not many of us right now with the economy the way it is. Isn't that what credit cards are for?! HA.
> 
> I think I'll go have a glass of wine too.  And I will talk to you tomorrow. Hopefully with a new little Sophie in your life for all of us to love.
> 
> Brodysmom


Thanks Tracy. Your words always mean a lot to me. Please have a glass with me. Mine is tasting so good. I'll post first thing in the am. I can't sleep. 


Harley's Mom said:


> Darn it, I just wrote this really profound reply and the forum signed me out automatically....ARGH!!
> 
> In a nutshell I don't think Phyllis knows what she is in for with a puppy. I think that she would do better with an adult dog rather than a puppy. I don't think she can fully appreciate all that is involved with caring for a little wee pup. Will she remember to feed her, walk her, potty her, take her to vets appointment? As you well know, the little ones have a multitude of health problems - is she prepared for that? Is she prepared to have a chi around for 15-20 years given her health concerns?
> 
> Besides, Chloe, Kitty and the whole family have bonded with Sophie and she has bonded back. Chloe and Sophie sleep together in the same x-pen. They will grow up as BFF's. 4 really is just a number. I have 4 dogs and it really is no more work that 2 or even 3!!!!
> 
> I think that really, Sophie is much better to stay with you. I think that your rapport is good enough with Phyllis to recommend an adult dog or a slightly older puppy.
> 
> You want a sign...so says Lysa!!!!


I would be so mad if I took the time and wrote a response like that and it got wiped out. You have such good points. I think maybe I should have given this a bit more thought, from every angle. We live and we learn. I love her so much and I really will try to make the right decision. I'll know by tom. am. Gonna sleep on it one more night. She's fitting in so well. You'd never know we have two puppies in this house. It's the playpen, I swear. It's a puppy cure all. Thank you so honey. For everything.


----------



## Harley's Mom

rcj1095 said:


> I would be so mad if I took the time and wrote a response like that and it got wiped out. You have such good points. I think maybe I should have given this a bit more thought, from every angle. We live and we learn. I love her so much and I really will try to make the right decision. I'll know by tom. am. Gonna sleep on it one more night. She's fitting in so well. You'd never know we have two puppies in this house. It's the playpen, I swear. It's a puppy cure all. Thank you so honey. For everything.


I'll be up for a while - have a glass of wine for me! Can't have any right now (unfortunately). PM me if you need anything!


----------



## avbjessup

TLI said:


> Robin, I'm exactly like you are. I'm happy and very content to be at home with my family. I don't desire to do anything different. I'm not aching to go on vacations and all of that. I waited a very long time to get my pups, and I knew I was ready for the responsibility at that point. So if I never see another vacation, who cares. I have my family, my loved ones, and my fur-babies.
> 
> I wouldn't worry to much about the expense part. You have everything you need already. I'm sure she's healthy, so you should be fine.
> 
> Now I gotta get going. I'll talk to you in the morning.


I'm the same way ladies! My vacations are usually to Florida to visit mom and dad and up to this point we've been able to leave the doggies at home and the stepson or one of my good friends will watch them. No way we could board our zoo! In the future Lily will come with me to Florida. Sometimes we will go to Denver or Estes Park for a weekend and often we will stay at a dog friendly hotel and bring one of the pups. Other than that I have everything I need here at home!


----------



## Georgia24

winos this evening! lol- wine is a definite when making tough choices!


----------



## rcj1095

Same with us. I think we are all lucky to be happy with our lives. That's more than a lot of people can say!!!


----------



## rcj1095

Harley's Mom said:


> I'll be up for a while - have a glass of wine for me! Can't have any right now (unfortunately). PM me if you need anything!


I'll be pm'ing you right now about that wine comment...my mind is on overdrive.


----------



## Georgia24

rcj1095 said:


> I'll be pm'ing you right now about that wine comment...my mind is on overdrive.


yes- me too!! hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Harley's Mom

I too am like most of you. I prefer to be a homebody. I enjoy spending my free time at home with my furbabies and my hubby. I am content with this. I love my house and I love my life and I am very fortunate to have such a wonderful hubby who puts up with my love of animals. I am even more fortunate to have been blessed with the love of 4 amazing dogs that light up my heart.


----------



## rcj1095

Georgia24 said:


> winos this evening! lol- wine is a definite when making tough choices!


On my second glass. That'll help me make a clear, concise, responsible decision, don't you think???


----------



## Harley's Mom

Easy there ladies. One thing at a time. We must decide about Sophie first.


----------



## rcj1095

Harley's Mom said:


> I too am like most of you. I prefer to be a homebody. I enjoy spending my free time at home with my furbabies and my hubby. I am content with this. I love my house and I love my life and I am very fortunate to have such a wonderful hubby who puts up with my love of animals. I am even more fortunate to have been blessed with the love of 4 amazing dogs that light up my heart.


What a nice way to put it. I usually describe it as having no life but I choose this life and I love it. Even my family makes fun of me. Whatcha doin tonight Robin, hangin out with your chi friends??? I'm like, heck yea, I am. They are curious now about everything. I'm always fillin them in and they can't help but ask. My neice read all the posts tonight and she's like "Aunt Robin, these really are your friends". It's hard to understand till you go through it.


----------



## FBRaRrN

we have six.I think you should keep her.I would not be able to give her up.I would keep her and get her another pup and i would not keep it this time lol.


----------



## Georgia24

rcj1095 said:


> On my second glass. That'll help me make a clear, concise, responsible decision, don't you think???


EXACTLY! 



rcj1095 said:


> What a nice way to put it. I usually describe it as having no life but I choose this life and I love it. Even my family makes fun of me. Whatcha doin tonight Robin, hangin out with your chi friends??? I'm like, heck yea, I am. They are curious now about everything. I'm always fillin them in and they can't help but ask. My neice read all the posts tonight and she's like "Aunt Robin, these really are your friends". It's hard to understand till you go through it.


I get that as well! My blackberry goes off all day with new e-mails... Mark rolls his eyes at every beep and says..... "chihuahua friends?" lol, yup!!


----------



## Harley's Mom

rcj1095 said:


> What a nice way to put it. I usually describe it as having no life but I choose this life and I love it. Even my family makes fun of me. Whatcha doin tonight Robin, hangin out with your chi friends??? I'm like, heck yea, I am. They are curious now about everything. I'm always fillin them in and they can't help but ask. My neice read all the posts tonight and she's like "Aunt Robin, these really are your friends". It's hard to understand till you go through it.


I used to mock my hubby when he talked about his "online friends" but it really is amazing that once you have something in common...you really do become friends.

Yah, my mom thinks I'm nuts. She doesn't understand this whole forum thing. But I don't care what other people think, I love the life I have right now, wouldn't change if for anything!!!


----------



## rcj1095

Me either sista!!!


----------



## Harley's Mom

Why the "h" would I want to give up my chi-friends for goodness know what off the street...come on now!!!


----------



## Georgia24

and who would ever understand how nuts we all are? and like me for it? ha


----------



## avbjessup

We really are one happy bunch aren't we?  See how happy our furbabies make us?


----------



## Harley's Mom

Happy and covered with fur!!! I saw the funniest sign at someone's house once that said "no outfit is complete with out the pet fur!" I thought - that is perfect.


----------



## Georgia24

I saw a bumper sticker that read... "Lord pleae let me be half the person my dog thinks I am!"


----------



## avbjessup

Georgia24 said:


> I saw a bumper sticker that read... "Lord pleae let me be half the person my dog thinks I am!"


My vet has that painted, in huge letters, on the wall of one of her exam rooms!


----------



## WeLoveHiro

oh just send that babe of a pup to me pls. k thanks


----------



## FBRaRrN

Having six is not that bad.We love them all.KEEP HER lol!! She is soo cute.


----------



## lilbabyvenus

I know I'm just joining in, but from what I know of you from this forum, you would be a wonderful mommy for Sophie. And from what you have said of Phyllis, I think you would be best finding her a bit older and larger/sturdier chi. 

Just thought I'd throw my 2 cents in....


----------



## rcj1095

I love your two cents. Thank you so much. I appreciate each and every comment and opinion you guys have. I adore my forum.


----------



## Harley's Mom

I only hope that I am half the person my chi-ppl think I am!!


----------



## rcj1095

Harley's Mom said:


> I only hope that I am half the person my chi-ppl think I am!!


Oh you are like double that girl.


----------



## Harley's Mom

rcj1095 said:


> Oh you are like double that girl.


Stop - my head may swell!!!


----------



## Rochelle

rcj1095 said:


> I love your two cents. Thank you so much. I appreciate each and every comment and opinion you guys have. I adore my forum.


I know someone who's not going to be sleeping tonight


----------



## Chico's Mum

WOW 26 pages. lol I missed alot from yesterday. why did I sleep. 

so did you decide yet. Are we going to keep her. 
Say yes! yes! yes!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's

WoW! Looks like I missed a little wine tasting party earlier.Darn it!Lol.
I just wanted to say that whatever you decide will be the right thing for you and your family. You know best.
If you are contemplating having four dogs, I have four chi's, and it's really no different then 3. It's just one more to snuggle with. Shoot, I want another chi! One day
I can't wait to know what you decide. I know that you will be a very good mommy.


----------



## rocky scotland

OMG I have just read 26 pages of should I keep her on not, I have missed out on so much over the last 2 days lol. You soooooo should keep her Robin she is a doll!!!
Sophie is a heartbreaker, what a gorge pup how could you give her up now, she seems to have bonded so well with your family! Mmmmmm and you have named her that just seals the deal hahaha!
Aww well I will sit here in sunny Scotland waiting for 12 noon in Ohio (whenever that may be!!!!!)! Arrrrrrrrrgh, I HATE the time difference lol.
Oh BTW the pic of her in the food bowl kills me!!!!!


----------



## sweetsweet

oh gosh the first pic <3 <3 she's amazing!!!


----------



## rcj1095

Good Morning. I had to share a couple more pics from last night. It is so cute watching her with Chloe. I just really can't imagine giving her up. She's so special and has become part of our family in 2 days. Hub still asleep. Not sure if he'll be with me on this or not. He will make or break it. I wish he'd wake up!!!
I just loooooooooooove you Chloe!!!








This is great over here. Is this what you people do all the time? Lay around, eat snacks, watch movies??? If that's the case, I'm in.








Wanna play for a minute before we crash???








I really like snuggling you. Nighty night.








Aaaaahhhh. This feels like home.


----------



## Chico's Mum

OMG! I want both of them. They are both so incredibly beautiful and tooooo cyteeeeee for there own good.


----------



## guest185

Oh my goodness. I'm supposed to be going out today and i've made hubby wait for half an hour so I could read this!!!!!! I just got little tears in my eyes at the pics above. Robin - I must go out, but I am thinking of you today, lots of love from me and the boys xxx


----------



## Georgia24

an we still aren't set with keeping her?????? Robin!!!!! How could you separate them!!!!!!


----------



## Harley's Mom

Robin, I knew you would be up at the crack of dawn with me. I woke up early just so I could see if we had a decision or not!!!

The two of them go together like peanut butter and jelly. I just love the two of them together. They are a perfect fit. I don't think hubby will say no. There is no possible way he could. He took a sick day to be with her!!! He loves her...your gonna keep her!!!!


----------



## rcj1095

Georgia24 said:


> an we still aren't set with keeping her?????? Robin!!!!! How could you separate them!!!!!!


Oh no, my mind is set!!! I decided late last night that I have to have her here. Hubby has been making comments on and off about it but is a little freaked about the 4 dog thing. I've been laying low and just kinda acting like she's still going but it would kill me at this point. She is just so perfectly at home here, no transition, no potty accidents, little to no crying. It's unbelievable.

He's sick and cranky and I never know which way he'll go with stuff. He loves her and has bonded with her totally. We have to decide this morning and I'm just praying he wakes up and thinks we should keep her. He's a tricky one. I know he wants too but I really want him to think it was more his decision, ya know?


----------



## Georgia24

Oh yes I understand totally... boys are all the same. I hope he comes around- I'm pretty sure we will see a lot more of Sophie.


----------



## Harley's Mom

rcj1095 said:


> Oh no, my mind is set!!! I decided late last night that I have to have her here. Hubby has been making comments on and off about it but is a little freaked about the 4 dog thing. I've been laying low and just kinda acting like she's still going but it would kill me at this point. She is just so perfectly at home here, no transition, no potty accidents, little to no crying. It's unbelievable.
> 
> He's sick and cranky and I never know which way he'll go with stuff. He loves her and has bonded with her totally. We have to decide this morning and I'm just praying he wakes up and thinks we should keep her. He's a tricky one. I know he wants too but I really want him to think it was more his decision, ya know?


Ahh yes, man psychology! I know it well!! I will be sending subliminal messages over the airwaves that he just wakes and and say to you "Robin, I had this strange thought while I was asleep and we absolutely MUST keep her. Now I don't want any arguments about this, my decision is final!". LOL!!! (sending subliminal messages even as I type).


----------



## rcj1095

WOO HOO!!! It worked. Your subliminal messages worked. He's going to help his Dad move furniture and we're talking about our day and I said well honey, I have to leave about noon, drop Hanna off and they make the delivery. He goes make the delivery for what? I said Phyllis and all her stuff and her puppy. He was quiet for a minute and then said, man I don't want to let her go. Come look and her and Chloe right now. They are so happy together. We can't separate them now. OH MY GOD!!! We are keeping her. I'm so happy. This is right, I just know it. He then said quite gruffly, don't you dare bring another animal into this house, I mean it Robin. I can't stop smiling!!!


----------



## Georgia24

rcj1095 said:


> He then said quite gruffly, don't you dare bring another animal into this house, I mean it Robin. I can't stop smiling!!!


HAHAHAHAHA!!!! CONGRATULATIONSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!

I am so happy for you guys!!! :blob5::cheer::blob7:


----------



## Dixie's mom

omg ! what a cutie ! wish i could have another ! i have a local breeder that i got my chi from !


----------



## Harley's Mom

YAAAAY!! Oh Robin, I am so happy for you!!! OMG!!!! I knew it - he is just a big softy at heart!!!! We got a new puppy y'all!!!!!

I can't even type fast enough, I'm just so excited for you!!!! EEEEKKKKK (shrieking with delight).


----------



## Brodysmom

HURRAY HURRAY HURRAY!!!!! Oh my gosh!! I'm so happy!!! She is beautiful and she fits like a glove. What could be better?! Oh, and your niece (is that her in the pictures) is beautiful too. Wow! (just had to throw that in!)

I'm so HAPPY for all of you!!! A new baby to love! And I think that Chloe is going to just love having a little sister. Four is a GOOD number. Even numbers are always good. 

YAY!!!! Best news of the day!!!!

Brodysmom


----------



## rcj1095

THANK YOU!!! Thank you everybody for all your great thoughts, words, sensible advice and so on. From minute one, I fell in love. She was an unplanned addition but I think I can handle it. Little nervous about having 4 under two years old. It can really cause stress in the future with them all getting old together, but I guess I'm taking that chance. Jenn is so relieved. She wanted us to have her. It really meant a lot to her what we went through with Bambi and this one is so much like her. Okay, deep breath. I have to find Phyllis a dog now and it needs to not be a small, young one. I'll find her just the right one. Oh, four is perfect. Two little, two medium. One for each of us!!! I can't believe this is happening. This is it! No more. I only have so many hands. LOL.  I feel a little nervous. Is this a normal feeling do you think? It feels totally right but... oh I'm going to stop right now. It's done and it's going to be great!!!


----------



## Harley's Mom

BREATHE sista! You are a fabulous chi (and doxie) mommy and you will be just fine. 4 is really no big deal. They will be happy and healthy and live well together.

Find Phyllis a sturdier dog and maybe one that is a little older.

Don't be nervous - really that is just excitement at bringing home a new baby! It is going to be great. How could it not - you have us!!


----------



## rcj1095

Amen!!! I couldn't have gotten thru this without you guys. She is so sweet and quiet. Maybe Aunty Phyllis would like Chloe??? Just kiddin. LOL.


----------



## Harley's Mom

rcj1095 said:


> Amen!!! I couldn't have gotten thru this without you guys. She is so sweet and quiet. Maybe Aunty Phyllis would like Chloe??? Just kiddin. LOL.


Bite your tongue!!! If anyone is getting Chloe it's me! I get dibs on her! With all boys in my house, I need some pink in here!


----------



## rcj1095

Harley's Mom said:


> Bite your tongue!!! If anyone is getting Chloe it's me! I get dibs on her! With all boys in my house, I need some pink in here!


You are so right. I might just hand deliver her in all pink!!! Hey, one more situation. He insists that he doesn't like the name "Sophie" and since he agreed to keep her, we have to change the name. Should I fight this battle? I love her name. It fits her. I don't want to push it though. What do you guys think???


----------



## Harley's Mom

Well, I would suggest to him that she already knows the name Sophie and see what he says. What does he want to name her? I would gently do battle but don't push the issue. If he wants to name her something else, take his suggestions and then man psychology him into thinking that Sophie really is the perfect name for her!


----------



## rcj1095

Yup, you're right. I'll let ya know how this progresses. She's gonna run errands with us today. Oh, she is so precious.


----------



## Harley's Mom

You lucky, lucky girl you! Give Coco, Cooper, Chloe and Sophie big hugs and kisses form Auntie Lysa. I just love them all!


----------



## Georgia24

I like Sophie sounds great with Chole

Shophie and Chole Best Friends!


----------



## Georgia24

oops- can't spell this morning, (as I take my first sip of coffee!) 

Chloe hehe


----------



## Harley's Mom

Georgia24 said:


> oops- can't spell this morning, (as I take my first sip of coffee!)
> 
> Chloe hehe


Easy there now....you must know the first rule of forum-ing...must have coffee on board before we begin to type! LOL!


----------



## Georgia24

haha, yes yes- how could i?!


----------



## Mandy

oh robin ive not really been on much this weekend so had to spend this morning reading this full thread all the way through i was like c'mon robin plz keep her her and chloe go together so well like someone said lil salt n peppa i was getting so excited then thinking oh know shes gonna let her go 

BUT YAYYYYYYYYYY SOPHIE IS STAYING WITH ONE OF THE BEST MOMMYS ON CHI PPL 
IM SO HAPPY FOR YOU AND YOUR FAMILY AND GIVE YOUR HUBBY A BIG KISS FOR ME FOR DECIDING TO KEEP THIS WEE PRINCESS 

IM SO SO HAPPY FOR YOU ROBIN XXXXXX


----------



## Georgia24

mazza lovin my chi's said:


> oh robin ive not really been on much this weekend so had to spend this morning reading this full thread all the way through i was like c'mon robin plz keep her her and chloe go together so well like someone said lil salt n peppa i was getting so excited then thinking oh know shes gonna let her go
> 
> BUT YAYYYYYYYYYY SOPHIE IS STAYING WITH ONE OF THE BEST MOMMYS ON CHI PPL
> IM SO HAPPY FOR YOU AND YOUR FAMILY AND GIVE YOUR HUBBY A BIG KISS FOR ME FOR DECIDING TO KEEP THIS WEE PRINCESS
> 
> IM SO SO HAPPY FOR YOU ROBIN XXXXXX


I know..... it was like a novel!!! A really good one with a HAPPY ending!


----------



## rocky scotland

Woooooo hooooooo!!!!!!!!!!
Congrats! Aww thats the best news ive heard all day!!!
The pics of Chloe and Sophie together are precious!!


----------



## roughhouse

I am so late getting into this thread. I just saw it this morning and read the whole thing like a good book that I couldn't put down. From the first post with the adorable pictures I have been rooting that you keep her. I am so glad to get to the end and find the happy ending. She is adorable. No matter what her name ends up being I think she is a perfect fit. Congrats and good luck finding a pup for your friend.


----------



## rcj1095

Okay, it's official. We have dressed her up.
I like this pillow, can it be mine???








I know it's a sock, but nothing else fits yet!!! I like it!








My sister is so beautiful!!! She's kinda wild, though!








Don't we look pretty? Give me kisses honey!


----------



## Chico's Mum

rcj1095 said:


> WOO HOO!!! It worked. Your subliminal messages worked. He's going to help his Dad move furniture and we're talking about our day and I said well honey, I have to leave about noon, drop Hanna off and they make the delivery. He goes make the delivery for what? I said Phyllis and all her stuff and her puppy. He was quiet for a minute and then said, man I don't want to let her go. Come look and her and Chloe right now. They are so happy together. We can't separate them now. OH MY GOD!!! We are keeping her. I'm so happy. This is right, I just know it. He then said quite gruffly, don't you dare bring another animal into this house, I mean it Robin. I can't stop smiling!!!


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! I'm screaming right now. I'm so so happy about this great great news. Were keeping her. yay! 
Give your a hubby a big big hug from all of us. YAY!! I can't stop smiling. I feel like She's coming home to me. lol

Edit: I just so the new pics. Owwwww how sweet are your girls. I just love them.


----------



## N*T*M*4U

she's such a doll!!!!....great addition to the family....so cute that she get along so well with Chloe.....


----------



## WeLoveHiro

i am so happy for you... i was hoping you were gonna send her to me tho lol...just kidding....


----------



## Mandy

awwwww robin im so glad for you u are sooo lucky the 2 princesses are adorable how cute xxx


----------



## sakyurek

Congrats ! You made a great decision Robin They look perfect together I'm really happy for you.


----------



## guest185

:hello1:OH MY GOODNESS - i've been reading this like a book I can't put down. And I stupidly stupidly clicked on the last page when I got home and seen someone's reaction!! - so I blocked it out and went back through to read.

I am so so happy for you! I think had it been any other puppy this just wouldn't of happened and I think you would have felt differently. It felt right from the first moment - we all felt it. It's not just because we're all chi crazy and we get attached to every one we see - this is totally different. She is amazing and has bonded so well with Chloe.

Sophie is the name i'd picked for my first girl - I love that name and it suits her so perfectly so fingers crossed you get to keep it!

What an exciting weekend. I am so so happy for you, your family, your babies and especially Sophie - she's just become part of an amazing family and will now have a wonderful, happy life.

Congratulations xxxxxx


----------



## avbjessup

rcj1095 said:


> WOO HOO!!! It worked. Your subliminal messages worked. He's going to help his Dad move furniture and we're talking about our day and I said well honey, I have to leave about noon, drop Hanna off and they make the delivery. He goes make the delivery for what? I said Phyllis and all her stuff and her puppy. He was quiet for a minute and then said, man I don't want to let her go. Come look and her and Chloe right now. They are so happy together. We can't separate them now. OH MY GOD!!! We are keeping her. I'm so happy. This is right, I just know it. He then said quite gruffly, don't you dare bring another animal into this house, I mean it Robin. I can't stop smiling!!!


YAY Girlfriend!!! I'm so thrilled I can't stand it!! Chloe and Sophie looked like yin and yang all curled up together. The first thing I wanted to know this morning was if she was staying. I was pretty sure she was, but you never know. The man psychology thing kills me - something all us girls use ! Andrew sounds like Dean with the "don't you bring another one home" comment. I love it! I'm so happy for all of you!!! Hugs from me and puppy kisses from Lily!! YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!


----------



## avbjessup

rcj1095 said:


> Amen!!! I couldn't have gotten thru this without you guys. She is so sweet and quiet. Maybe Aunty Phyllis would like Chloe??? Just kiddin. LOL.


Lily would LOVE Chloe!!!!!


----------



## Rochelle

Congratulations (again  ) on your new addition. She's been yours from the first time you saw her. I'm loving the pics. xoxo


----------



## avbjessup

So I just saw the last set of pictures - OMG they are toooooo cute together!!! I'm fippin' out here!! I'm so happy for all of you! As far as the name goes, see what he is considering. You may actually like it. All of our dogs have multiple names - I'm surprised Lily knows that's her "primary" name because I call her so many different things!!


----------



## guest185

Oh my goodness! I must have missed the comment on the sock first time (absorbed in the pics!) and then I just looked and thought 'my that's a beautiful little outfit' then looked closer and thought 'is that a sock?' - Great idea, it looks adorable! She is too much. And look at her little front feet!! My ecstatic!


----------



## TLI

Yay, yay, and more yay's! I'm so happy she's staying with you guys. She fits in like a glove! The newest pics are just precious! I think Chloe & Sophie are going to be inseparable. The bond they'll share when they are older will amaze you. L & C are 6 months apart, but they adore each other, and it's so touching to watch them. I'm so happy for you and your family, Robin! She's the perfect addition to your fur-family.


----------



## TLI

Those sock outfits work wonders!


----------



## Demi's Mum

omg... I am in love! I love the one of her in the food dish!! So precious!


----------



## Rosiesmum

So pleased you have come to a decision 

Wishing you many happy years with each other!

Barbara x


----------



## TLI

I can't wait to see her all grown up. She's going to be a beauty, Robin! She's beautiful now, but I love to see how they mature.  Her coloring is so stricking!


----------



## Georgia24

she is just soooooo cute! Her eyes remind me of Bambi, she is just precious!


----------



## Pinkchi

Oh my....isn't she just the cutest? I'd never want to let go of her if i had her in my house x


----------



## jeanie brown

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa im over the moon at this news . i feel like i have a new puppy and she the most adorable creature ever and i am going to stay on this forum forever to see our new baby grow thank you robin and kiss your hubby for me im over the moon delighted


----------



## lilbabyvenus

Yay! I'm so glad your family decided to keep her! She looks so cute


----------



## rcj1095

Oh guys, I just got home. What awesome responses. You are all so happy for me and that means so much to me. Great news also. I still delivered the playpen and loot to Phyllis today and I took her with me, Chloe also. I explained that I was "babysitting" her for my breeder. She thought she was cute but there was absolutely no bonding going on. Sophie was lovin on her and she liked it but she wasn't like "Oh Robby, I have to have her". It made me feel so much better that she didn't find her near as special as I do. She is amazingly special. As we were leaving, she goes "Robby, I don't think I like the black and white as much as I thought". Do you see why I might kill my dear friend Phyllis??? I'm guilt free, Sophie is ours and all I have to do is the "you know what" tonight and we get to keep her name!!! Men are so easy. I would have done the "you know what" for nothing but now I get my baby's name. She even walks (prances) like Bambi. She has the same delicate features yet looks completely different. I'm in major love. All I'm doing is lovin on Coco, Coop and Chloe today. Sophie's with Dad but I want the others to be okay.

THANK YOU again for all the wonderful support and well wishes. I'm in chi heaven right now!!! She loves all of you already!!!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's

*Whooo Hoooo! She's a keeper!!*

Congrats Robin!!
She is a beautiful addition to your family. Your a very lucky girl! 
Make sure to post pics often so we can see your little baby growing up. 
I am so happy for you!!!:foxes_207:


Lisa~


----------



## huskyluv

*sings* "Oh happy day!"

Oh I'm so glad this has turned out the way it did! Congratulations on your beautiful baby doll! They're both gorgeous together, they're like a match made in heaven. Plus this means lots more pics for us! Yay!!


----------



## Harley's Mom

Robin, just signed back on and saw those pics of Sophie in her sock sweater! I love it! Suites her to a t! She is such a sweet little dainty girl. I just love her. I am still reading this tread and thinking how excited I am for you. It's like Sophie is coming to live with me! You must post tons of pics of our little pack of sweeties so we can watch them grow into the perfect fur family that I am sure they will be!


----------



## rcj1095

Oh you guys, thank you so much. She knew you were all rooting for her!!! I just took a nap with the pups and everybody seems to be settling in. I feel very at peace with this decision. She fits right in with the family. Now, onto getting Phyllis her pup. I really like to challenge myself, don't I???

Thanks girls. For everything!!! She is the most amazing angel ever. Just a sweetheart!!!


----------



## iheartchanel

awwww! I just want to bring her to my house.


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper

What a beautiful little girl. Wow, I just realized you were keeping her LOL. Congradulations on the new addition.


----------



## Yoshismom

I am so in love!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rcj1095

I am so glad you guys feel the same way. There was just a part of me that got so attached so soon. I can't believe the way she has just slipped into this family. We are all in bed cuddling, watching movies. Chloe is pretty agressive with her. They snuggle and have fun but Chloe is growling and playing really hard. I don't want to frighten Sophie.


----------



## lynx8456

OMG that pup is adorable.


----------



## Jessica

> WOO HOO!!! It worked. Your subliminal messages worked. He's going to help his Dad move furniture and we're talking about our day and I said well honey, I have to leave about noon, drop Hanna off and they make the delivery. He goes make the delivery for what? I said Phyllis and all her stuff and her puppy. He was quiet for a minute and then said, man I don't want to let her go. Come look and her and Chloe right now. They are so happy together. We can't separate them now. OH MY GOD!!! We are keeping her. I'm so happy. This is right, I just know it. He then said quite gruffly, don't you dare bring another animal into this house, I mean it Robin. I can't stop smiling!!!


Robin, I've been away this whole weekend. So I just read this whole thread now! I was going to be so upset if you didn't keep her... she just meshed right in with all the other dogs and your daily "routine".  I love the pics... that sock looks like it was made for her. She has the greatest markings... love her little white socks on her paws. I'm sure you will find the "right" fit for Phyliss but it was quite obvious Sophie was for you!  Not sure if you've been looking yet but perhaps an older pup or retired breeding dog would be best for her. That way they don't need that constant attention like young puppies do. I still have to wake up earlier than I used to for Shiloh... it works out better but for people that are quite comfortable with their current lifestyle... they can have some trouble adjusting it for a pup. 
Oh, and lastly keep posting pics of the crew! LOL.


----------



## rcj1095

Jessica said:


> Robin, I've been away this whole weekend. So I just read this whole thread now! I was going to be so upset if you didn't keep her... she just meshed right in with all the other dogs and your daily "routine".  I love the pics... that sock looks like it was made for her. She has the greatest markings... love her little white socks on her paws. I'm sure you will find the "right" fit for Phyliss but it was quite obvious Sophie was for you!  Not sure if you've been looking yet but perhaps an older pup or retired breeding dog would be best for her. That way they don't need that constant attention like young puppies do. I still have to wake up earlier than I used to for Shiloh... it works out better but for people that are quite comfortable with their current lifestyle... they can have some trouble adjusting it for a pup.
> Oh, and lastly keep posting pics of the crew! LOL.


I wondered where you were this weekend!!! Lots of drama on my end, as always!!! LOL. She really did pick me and I thought I could let her go knowing I would see her at least once a week, but... after I got her home, she just "fit" with us. I can't explain it any other way. I just could not make that call to Phyllis telling her I had her pup. Thanks for your kind words and congratulations. I so appreciate it. Everybody on here was amazingly supportive, offered me the pros and cons, but in the end I think she really did belong with me. We are really happy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Little nervous about having four but I think I just let myself get freaked out after what happened with Bambi. Trying to set money aside each week for emergencies (you know how that goes... not well)!!! LOL. Thanks again.


----------



## rebel_yell

Well holy smokes, what an exciting weekend you've had!! Boy I sure missed quite an event! Well I'll just join the others in saying CONGRATULATIONS!!!:cheer:

I'm looking forward to all the cute pics of all of your beautiful babies!


----------



## rcj1095

rebel_yell said:


> Well holy smokes, what an exciting weekend you've had!! Boy I sure missed quite an event! Well I'll just join the others in saying CONGRATULATIONS!!!:cheer:
> 
> I'm looking forward to all the cute pics of all of your beautiful babies!


Thank you so much. Never know what'll take place on the forum when you're gone for a day or two, huh??? LOL. Kiss those babies of yours. Any new pics lately???


----------



## LittleHead

SOOOO cute!!!


----------



## Jessica

> I wondered where you were this weekend!!! Lots of drama on my end, as always!!! LOL. She really did pick me and I thought I could let her go knowing I would see her at least once a week, but... after I got her home, she just "fit" with us. I can't explain it any other way. I just could not make that call to Phyllis telling her I had her pup. Thanks for your kind words and congratulations. I so appreciate it. Everybody on here was amazingly supportive, offered me the pros and cons, but in the end I think she really did belong with me. We are really happy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!! Little nervous about having four but I think I just let myself get freaked out after what happened with Bambi. Trying to set money aside each week for emergencies (you know how that goes... not well)!!! LOL. Thanks again.


I'm glad you and your family are so happy. Honestly I don't really see a big difference between three and four... especially all little ones. When I go home for breaks, and long periods of time there are four dogs at my house... the two labs and the two chi's. They usually pair off too. The two younger ones and the two older ones. Go figure it's lab/chi pairs. I feel like if anything it's a lot easier having four little ones versus adding bigger dogs to the mix. They eat more food and the labs especially can have a tough puppy stage. Charlotte who will be a year this month is still such a chewer. I swear I'm not being bias...  but the damages chi's "can" do during their puppy stage doesn't even compare to a larger dog. I know all puppies have their "puppy moments" but just because of their size they are kinda limited in doing too much damage. That's one of the main reasons I went with another Chihuahua versus a larger dog. Plus for some reason when I walked into the place I got Shiloh I automatically went to look at the chi's. LOL.


----------



## rcj1095

Jessica said:


> I'm glad you and your family are so happy. Honestly I don't really see a big difference between three and four... especially all little ones. When I go home for breaks, and long periods of time there are four dogs at my house... the two labs and the two chi's. They usually pair off too. The two younger ones and the two older ones. Go figure it's lab/chi pairs. I feel like if anything it's a lot easier having four little ones versus adding bigger dogs to the mix. They eat more food and the labs especially can have a tough puppy stage. Charlotte who will be a year this month is still such a chewer. I swear I'm not being bias...  but the damages chi's "can" do during their puppy stage doesn't even compare to a larger dog. I know all puppies have their "puppy moments" but just because of their size they are kinda limited in doing too much damage. That's one of the main reasons I went with another Chihuahua versus a larger dog. Plus for some reason when I walked into the place I got Shiloh I automatically went to look at the chi's. LOL.


Ya know, if it wouldn't have fallen into place this easily or if she wouldn't have bonded with everyone, I may have felt differently. I'm well trained in the puppy area and very comfortable, but this was just waaaaay too easy. Ridiculous. Like she had been here a month so... no way was I lettin her go. Not only was I already in love, but she just made it impossible for us to not keep her. We are happy and thankful that this happened. Sometimes the nicest things happen when you're not looking for them, huh??? Being at Jenn's and holding Bam's Mom and Sophie not leaving me alone, prancing over the way Bam did... it all just melted my heart. I'm into even numbers anyway. LOL. I've never had 3 puppies under the age of 7 months before. I must be crazy!!!!! Coop doesn't feel like a pup anymore though. The last month or so he really kicked into gear. He listens, he goes potty well, he's really just a gentle boy. Wants to cuddle and have a piggy ear or bully and a bit of playtime and he's thrilled. Chloe feels like a pup. She is into everything. She is crazy active and keeps me really busy. If Sophie didn't have such a gentle personality, I would have never kept her. I could not handle two Chloe's!!! She'll settle though, I hope.


----------



## guest185

I'm still so excited about the outcome of this weekend for you. I'm so happy things worked out the way they were 'meant to'. xx


----------



## rcj1095

*Julie* said:


> I'm still so excited about the outcome of this weekend for you. I'm so happy things worked out the way they were 'meant to'. xx


ME TOO GIRL!!! I'm on cloud nine. Could she really be this perfect??? I've had her since Friday morning and it's Monday morning. She is just amazing. My Bambi came back to me inside of her. I realize how different they are but the personality's are so alike. She's so gentle. She's playful but reserved. She's just a gift from heaven that I wasn't expecting. I'm so grateful that this happened. I love having the four of them. I took Coco and Cooper for a long walk yesterday and the two little ones stayed in their bin and played and slept. This just worked out exactly how it was supposed to, I believe. Thanks for sharing all this excitement and "drama" with me. It was way more fun making this decision with my chi girls then by myself!!!


----------



## ~*Jessie*~

Congrats on the new addition! I would have done the same thing 

I realllllly want another puppy... hehe.


----------



## Dixie's mom

She is so cute , I love them when they are babies, they require alot of attention though!


----------



## rcj1095

Dixie's mom said:


> She is so cute , I love them when they are babies, they require alot of attention though!


Oh yea, if I wasn't home like I am, I could never do the pups. They need constant monitoring, attention, etc. So worth it. She is such a good pup. I'm shocked at how well she's adjusting.


----------



## Tanna

I just now saw this thread, I'm a so happy for you she is stunning, looks like she has a great personality. She is hard to resist. It looks like the board loves her already, can't wait to watch her grow into a beautiful young lady.


----------



## BABY BABS

She is a beautiful puppy. I would find it hard not to want to keep her. So dang cute.


----------



## ahra1284

uhhh i just read 39 pages of this thread, the suspense killed me! i'm so glad you kept her robin i'm so jealous!!


----------



## rcj1095

Okay, just a few more pics of her "settling" in with her new family.

I love my big sister, Coco. She's starting to love me too.









A little play date outside with my new sisters and brother.









What's this green stuff? It tastes good and feels good.









Why exactly is your body sooooooooo long??? 









I love this pink bed, it brings out the color of my eyes!!!


----------



## Mandy

awwwwwww robin love these pics and that pink bed is soo cute 
you are so lucky hunni all these beautiful babies
they are allllllll gorjusss xx


----------



## N*T*M*4U

I love the new pictures!!


----------



## rcj1095

Thank you girls. She is just too precious for words!!!


----------



## Harley's Mom

Aww! She is just so cute and is fitting in just so perfectly. I love the pic of her with Coop. He is just such a handsome sweet boy. I love her little pink bed. Oh, face it, I just love her!


----------



## rcj1095

Thank you!!! Okay girls, question for you. When I first brought her home, I told Andrew I wanted to call her Lily until Phyllis got her on Sunday. She immediately looked like a Lily to me. He scuffed and then I said okay let's call her "Sophie". He really doesn't like Sophie and I keep accidentally calling her Lily cuz I had that in my mind. So... I can go either way, I love both names. Any thoughts? She's heard them both a lot so I don't think that's an issue.


----------



## rcj1095

All the C's and the o's in Sophie and Chloe are really starting to mess me up also. Lily sounds totally different then the other names.


----------



## Harley's Mom

Oh boy, that's a tough question! What does your family think? I love both names but to sound different when you are training them, Lily may work better. She is a dainty little flower, isn't she?


----------



## N*T*M*4U

she can just be calla lily..


----------



## Mandy

i think she looks like an ebony thats what i would have called her


----------



## rcj1095

Harley's Mom said:


> Oh boy, that's a tough question! What does your family think? I love both names but to sound different when you are training them, Lily may work better. She is a dainty little flower, isn't she?


Yes, I prefer Lily. It's exactly what I immediately called her. It just fits her. 


Nana4u said:


> she can just be calla lily..


Ah, my favorite flower in the entire world!!!


mazza lovin my chi's said:


> i think she looks like an ebony thats what i would have called her


Okay, talk about throwing a monkey wrench into things. LOL. :coolwink:


----------



## Mandy

lol but she just looks like a wee ebony to me and i think it sounds nice too lol


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's

Definitely LILY!!!!
For obvious reasons.


----------



## rcj1095

momof4chi's said:


> Definitely LILY!!!!
> For obvious reasons.


I thought you might feel that way...


----------



## N*T*M*4U

rcj1095 said:


> I thought you might feel that way...


really?...calla lily is your favorite flowers???..my too...I take them over roses any day...hehe...


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's

Yes, I know my chi is named Lily , but I think your baby has the same eyes Lily had when she was a baby. I think the name Lily fits her, but no pressure, really!! LoL


----------



## avbjessup

You know how I feel girl!! What great pics of everyone. Coop is such a pretty boy! And Coco is so sweet...and Chloe is so...Chloe!!  Give kisses to all!


----------



## rcj1095

Nana4u said:


> really?...calla lily is your favorite flowers???..my too...I take them over roses any day...hehe...


I would take a simple 3 of them over a whole bouquet of anything. They are simple and elegant and I adore them. When I want to treat myself (which is hardly ever), I buy 9 of them and put them in a clear vase and admire them until they are un-admirable!!! LOL.


----------



## TLI

I think Lily is a beautiful name. You certainly can't go wrong with it. But I'm gonna be the odd one of the bunch and say she looks more like a Sophie to me.  Whatever name you stick with will be fine, though. They are both such pretty names.


----------



## roughhouse

I really like both names (and Ebony). I too think she looks most like a Sophie though. You can't go wrong no matter which you choose. 

She is so adorable that I just can't stop looking at her pics. You need to get her in your signature soon so we can see her little face whenever you post. LOL


----------



## rcj1095

GREAT NEWS. Phyllis is getting Lily's full brother. He's tan with a black mask (totally reminds me of Julie's Jack) and adorable. He's 2 lbs. and built like Chloe. He has the cutest cobby body and is just a doll. I thought he was taken but Jenn called me and said this woman is going back and forth and she wants him placed cuz she has like 3 more litters. Phyllis is thrilled. He's a sturdy little thing and quite a lover. Same personality as Lily. Gentle, loves to play but isn't a maniac. I'm feeling really good about this decision and Lily can see her brother (not that she knows its her brother anymore but it's pretty cute).

Yea!!! I'll be getting him Friday morning and taking him straight over to her house. I'm so relieved this is over and she is getting an amazing quality pup. 

Thanks for everybody's advice and I'm so thrilled that Lily is here with us. She is as sweet and perfect as can be.


----------



## rcj1095

roughhouse said:


> I really like both names (and Ebony). I too think she looks most like a Sophie though. You can't go wrong no matter which you choose.
> 
> She is so adorable that I just can't stop looking at her pics. You need to get her in your signature soon so we can see her little face whenever you post. LOL


I loved Sophie also, btw. Lily is a little better for me cuz I kept messing up the Chloe/Sophie thing. I'll post pics of Sheldon (Phyllis named him already). You probably saw him on her website. He's so stinkin cute. Jenn's dogs are amazing and you can't go wrong with one of them.


----------



## Rosiesmum

That's lovely news, I hope little Sheldon enjoys many, many years with his new mummy Phyllis 

And NO taking this one home Robin...
Our nerves couldn't stand it 
Barbara x


----------



## Harley's Mom

Robin, that is such great news that Phyllis has found her baby. I had a sneeking suspicion that little Sheldon would be a better fit being a bit more sturdy and not as crazy. You must post pics of Sheldon soon. I can't wait to see what he looks like.


----------



## TLI

This is wonderful news! I'm so glad it all worked out.


----------



## avbjessup

That is wonderful news!! Off to Auntie Pyllis' tomorrow!! How exciting!!!


----------



## martini0904

Chiming in a bit late here, but I am thrilled that you are keeping her! She obviously fits in so well with your family (I have never seen cuter pics of a chi pup than the ones you posted of her and the other animals!) and it just seems right. I think this whole thing was just fate.
I am so happy for you that things are going so great. I don't post a whole lot on this site, but I read a lot of the posts. My heart broke with you when I read about Bambi. Honestly, I have never cried that heard over something I read. It actually takes a lot for me to cry. But your story and pictures of Bam just got to me. You seem like a genuine, sweet, good-hearted person, and if anyone can give this perfect little dog a great home, it would be you. I am so glad for you, your family, and the adorable new pup! What a cute family! Good luck with her, and if you ever need any help while you take that vacation (lol) I live in Ohio too so feel free to contact me for a puppysitter!


----------



## lindsey1976ratspink

she is the most beautiful puppy (after my two of course), well done for choosing her!!!


----------



## roughhouse

rcj1095 said:


> I loved Sophie also, btw. Lily is a little better for me cuz I kept messing up the Chloe/Sophie thing. I'll post pics of Sheldon (Phyllis named him already). You probably saw him on her website. He's so stinkin cute. Jenn's dogs are amazing and you can't go wrong with one of them.


I did see him! When I saw him I thought "that has to be Lily's brother" he looks like a tan version of her, just a little stockier. He is adorable and I think that Sheldon fits him perfectly. Congrats on another great match!


----------



## Chico's Mum

Oww so her name is Lilly. YAY! My favorite flawier and name in English.  

Witch color lilly do you like or is it all of them?


----------



## rcj1095

martini0904 said:


> Chiming in a bit late here, but I am thrilled that you are keeping her! She obviously fits in so well with your family (I have never seen cuter pics of a chi pup than the ones you posted of her and the other animals!) and it just seems right. I think this whole thing was just fate.
> I am so happy for you that things are going so great. I don't post a whole lot on this site, but I read a lot of the posts. My heart broke with you when I read about Bambi. Honestly, I have never cried that heard over something I read. It actually takes a lot for me to cry. But your story and pictures of Bam just got to me. You seem like a genuine, sweet, good-hearted person, and if anyone can give this perfect little dog a great home, it would be you. I am so glad for you, your family, and the adorable new pup! What a cute family! Good luck with her, and if you ever need any help while you take that vacation (lol) I live in Ohio too so feel free to contact me for a puppysitter!


Oh, thank you so much for your kind words. She could have a play date with Martini (who is a doll). I think it was meant to be also. Chloe and Lily have each other and Coop and Coco hang together. It's working out well but I could not handle another one. I only have so many arms!!! LOL. Thanks again. 


lindsey1976ratspink said:


> she is the most beautiful puppy (after my two of course), well done for choosing her!!!


Oh, that's so sweet. She is pretty darn cute, isn't she??? Her personality is so perfect. I hope she stays exactly how she is right now. Thank you.


----------



## martini0904

Aww, Martini would LOVE a playdate with another chi. All the dogs she knows are bigger than her. She gets so excited when she sees another chihuahua to play with, but usually they won't play with her or are mean to her... poor thing! I wish I knew other people with chihuahuas. My boyfriend and I have an agreement that once we buy our own house (we are living at his parents' house right now) we are going to get another chihuahua for her, under two conditions. 1) He gets to pick the dog/pup out, and 2) he gets to name it. Fine by me, as long as I get another chi! Lol. If it were any bigger of a dog though, we would not be getting another. Four is a lot. But I always joke that we only have 2 and a half right now, cuz Martini is "half" a dog. Lol.


----------



## rcj1095

roughhouse said:


> I did see him! When I saw him I thought "that has to be Lily's brother" he looks like a tan version of her, just a little stockier. He is adorable and I think that Sheldon fits him perfectly. Congrats on another great match!


He's still on her website, it just says sold - Robin. Yep, that's him. He's so cute. I'm taking Lily today so he can have a friend cuz it's an hour from Hartville to Fairlawn. Oh, she changed his name twice now and still can't decide. Her hub didn't like Sheldon (I loved it). Lily also had a brother that was black and white just like her and even smaller than her. Chi heaven. They are all around me right now and I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Where exactly are you in Ohio? I know I've asked you that before. I think you're northeast of me maybe? I'm close to Akron.


Chico's Mum said:


> Oww so her name is Lilly. YAY! My favorite flawier and name in English.
> 
> Witch color lilly do you like or is it all of them?


White callalillies are my absolute favorites, what's your favorite???


martini0904 said:


> Aww, Martini would LOVE a playdate with another chi. All the dogs she knows are bigger than her. She gets so excited when she sees another chihuahua to play with, but usually they won't play with her or are mean to her... poor thing! I wish I knew other people with chihuahuas. My boyfriend and I have an agreement that once we buy our own house (we are living at his parents' house right now) we are going to get another chihuahua for her, under two conditions. 1) He gets to pick the dog/pup out, and 2) he gets to name it. Fine by me, as long as I get another chi! Lol. If it were any bigger of a dog though, we would not be getting another. Four is a lot. But I always joke that we only have 2 and a half right now, cuz Martini is "half" a dog. Lol.


That's so funny. Andrew swears we have 3 at the most cuz the two little ones only count as one.


----------



## roughhouse

rcj1095 said:


> Where exactly are you in Ohio? I know I've asked you that before. I think you're northeast of me maybe? I'm close to Akron.


I am in Ashtabula. As far north and east as you can get! LOL. I live about 6 miles from Lake Erie and about 15 miles from the PA border. Akron is about 1 1/2 to 2 hours from here.


----------



## guest185

Man, Lily is amazing. Her pics are in my 'Chis I like' album on my computer. I know, how sad. Can't help it, i'm obsessed! We need a Lily fix soon! xx


----------



## avbjessup

I found Jenn's website. What a doll Sheldon is!! Safe travels today!!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's

*Julie* said:


> Man, Lily is amazing. Her pics are in my 'Chis I like' album on my computer. I know, how sad. Can't help it, i'm obsessed! We need a Lily fix soon! xx


And I thought I was the only chi nut that kept a "Chi's I like" folder on my computer! Lol.


----------



## guest185

momof4chi's said:


> And I thought I was the only chi nut that kept a "Chi's I like" folder on my computer! Lol.


hahahahaha! Brilliant!! At least I know i'm not alone now! My file is getting pretty big! So many pretty babies in it! Most from this site of course!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's

That's so funny, nope your not alone!
I have tons of chi pictures that I love. They are all so beautiful...I can't get enough!! Lol.


----------



## rcj1095

avbjessup said:


> I found Jenn's website. What a doll Sheldon is!! Safe travels today!!


Isn't he sweet? I'm downloading pics right now to post. I'm so glad you found her website. She's awesome. Isn't it a darling website?


----------

